# pre emptive strike called for



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Al Shabaab calls for attack on Mall of America in new video | Fox News

Not just these nickel and dime postage stamp strikes. Wall to wall with everything we've got for about six months. Make that fine part of the sand box uninhabitable for the next ten generations.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Brute force is the only thing this crowd understands or respects.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No way they could pull it off. Aren't they also a JV team? Besides, if they do attack, it is the fault of Christians and of poor economies. It has nothing to do with Islam or the adherents of the peaceful religion.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Al Shabaab calls for attack on Mall of America in new video | Fox News
> 
> Not just these nickel and dime postage stamp strikes. Wall to wall with everything we've got for about six months. Make that fine part of the sand box uninhabitable for the next ten generations.


It is written that Damascus will cease to exist, ISIS will soon control Syria, and continue the push toward Rome. Guess who started the crusades in 1095.Period


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Al Shabaab calls for attack on Mall of America in new video | Fox News
> 
> Not just these nickel and dime postage stamp strikes. Wall to wall with everything we've got for about six months. Make that fine part of the sand box uninhabitable for the next ten generations.


 I can still pass PT standards, getting pass validation would be no problem . Still in the system as IR , would not brother me a bit to head back. One more trip in me yet.
Only one way to deal with them Kill them a lot of them


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I can still pass PT standards, getting pass validation would be no problem . Still in the system as IR , would not brother me a bit to head back. One more trip in me yet.
> Only one way to deal with them Kill them a lot of them


The problem with that is, you'd be just a pawn, used by a Muslim CnC to manipulate the situation in ways that wouldn't meet your approval.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Al Shabaab is a joke. They have about as many resources as Boko Haraam or Abu Sayef. I doubt they could afford a passport much less a funnel cake.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

They did manage to attack that mall in Africa killing 67 Christians. Success like that will get them a lot more funding.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

The only thing that will prevent an attack like this in America is more gun control, banning green tip ammo, and putting white male veterans on a DHS watch list. Only then can we be assured that an attack will not happen. Oh yeah, we need to implement sharia law.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Conserve energy, stop putting American military at risk, drop a big bomb and let all muslims ponder what they should do next if they want to continue to exist. Tell them we have more BIG bombs so tread carefully! Have nobama parachute behind the first big bomb and return him to his muslim paradise homeland.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm already disappointed because undoubtedly, there will still be some left


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Al Shabaab is a joke. They have about as many resources as Boko Haraam or Abu Sayef. I doubt they could afford a passport much less a funnel cake.


They don't have to afford a thing. This administration is more than happy to deliver them to their target...

https://refugeeresettlementwatch.wo...n-over-800-somali-refugees-a-month-right-now/


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I thought we were looking into ways of getting them jobs, or something like that, so they would see the error of their ways, turn in their AK's and become happy little worker bees. Some days I wonder who is more unhinged.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

If they do attack, it will be blamed on the lack of Gun Control, rather than recognized for what it is; Terrorism. Why? Because the Muslim in Chief would not want to offend his Muslim Brotherhood.


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I can still pass PT standards, getting pass validation would be no problem . Still in the system as IR , would not brother me a bit to head back. One more trip in me yet.
> Only one way to deal with them Kill them a lot of them


Trust me brother.. you do not want back into the system as it is. Leadership is too busy trying to tailor the system to the libs... sure there are a lot of us who know the mission, know what needs to be done, but alas it just isn't going to happen.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

If we are already 40 million good jobs short, who stands in line for any job behind isis and such?
Stealing and destroying to reduce the world to a dirty retard nursery is the stupidest "legacy" any one ever heard of.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm going to play devil's advocate here and suggest this possibility. Maybe this group never claimed this at all. Maybe our government just said they did to scare the American people. That way they can say "See, we need more funding for DHS. We need to be able to read more of your emails, we need to be able to listen to more of your phone calls, we need to take away more of your freedoms if you want us to keep you safe".

Just sayin'...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

B-52's!


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> B-52's!


 Packing the equivalent of FatMan and LittleBoy......plenty of virgins to go around.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mall of America was targeted because of the huge mooselim population in the Twin Cities area. Some of the low lives have already tried to get overseas to join up and fight. You can laugh it off but isis knows they have followers in the area.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Want to know what power is?

Letting these people into your head. They have no ability to pull off this attack, if they could have, they would have already done it.

Instead they threaten, and get into people's head.

Remember, please... they gain power by making people afraid or by making people angry. By letting them get into our heads, we empower them.

I haven't been in a shopping mall in years, but I sure as hell wouldn't avoid MOA if that's a place I wanted to be just because these idiots spouted off their mouths.

Again, if they could do it, they would DO it not talk about it.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any group in america could, but why? Mercuns are so desensitized to mass shootings that it would just be headline with no real meaning. they would have more impact attacking a post office destroying the mail or a town hall and local officials of some notable county. Mall shootings happen all the time, no all shabab required.


If the picked a feasible target they could even live.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Mall of America was targeted because of the huge mooselim population in the Twin Cities area. Some of the low lives have already tried to get overseas to join up and fight. You can laugh it off but isis knows they have followers in the area.


I agree. I think this is EXACTLY why MoA was chosen as a target.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper,
That's a problem I agree, they don't integrate, instead they set up their own little communities. Yet that is more a symptom of our out of whack immigration system. I understand the culture angle of why immigrants form communities, they draw comfort from familiarity. 

The more culturally different they are the more likely they are to form a community, and the longer it takes for them to integrate if ever. Look at Europe if you want an example, of what happens when integration doesn't occur or breaks down. That's coming here, if it isn't here already. 

Yet when they come from regions that have a history of dislike for the west some are fine with being here and some shouldn't be here yet they slipped through the cracks while others will become radicalized once the get here. 

Were our own worst enemies in this situation. Since the immigrants we welcomed with open arm are the very same people they are calling upon to attack us.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Then there's this...

Here?s The Stunning Fact the DHS is NOT Telling You About the Mall of America Terror Threat | Top Right News


----------

